# vmware and virtualbox



## zandro (Oct 23, 2011)

Where can I download virtualbox or vmware?


----------



## adamk (Oct 23, 2011)

virtualbox is available via ports.  There is no really functional version of vmware available for FreeBSD.


----------



## zandro (Oct 23, 2011)

What is the command to install virtualbox?


----------



## adamk (Oct 23, 2011)

As I said, it's in the ports tree.  If you do not know how to install software from the ports tree, you should read this:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html

Adam


----------



## segfault (Oct 24, 2011)

More specifically for installing VirtualBox:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/virtualization-host.html


----------

